

The IP licensing business model - alexvoica
http://www.alexvoica.com/the-ip-licensing-business-model-a-love-story/

======
alexvoica
For people interested in the difference between taking an architectural
license vs. using standard, off-the-shelf IP, have a look at this article too:
[http://www.alexvoica.com/when-soc-met-ip/](http://www.alexvoica.com/when-soc-
met-ip/)

